# Scooters: Any recommendations?



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*.*

.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Personally I'd stay away from the big Japanese makers, not that they're bad, they're great bikes, but the after sales support tend to suck, but prove me wrong. Buying a bike from Honda/Yamaha/Suzuki, you have to deal with motorcycle mechanics who put scooters as second rate vehicles, they'd rather work on sports and cruisers then on a little scooter, plus they're also probably not as well trained to work on CVT transmissions.
I would also try to stay away from some of the Chinese bikes, they have different names everywhere so I can't say which brand is which, but they all come from the same crap factory. Though Taiwan bikes are good like Kymco and T'N'G. They've been building some of Honda and Yamaha's smaller engines for decades, so they're very good. They're usually at least in Ontario any ways sold by dealers or RV type dealers, so after support sales is a bit better.

There's of course Piaggio, the biggest scoot maker in the world, Vespa's will always be cool and always hold their value, so can't go wrong there. Also the Piaggio line up as well as Derbi, all sport the same engines, so performance and reliability will be the same. I like the Aprillia's if I was to get a small twist scoot. All sold at Vespa dealerships, so you know you'll get great after sales support.

Basically stay away from most Chinese manufacturers. That's the only real warning. What to go for is up to you. I'd probably get something a bit more than a 50, you'll get bored of it real fast. Ask about warranties and after sales support, take a motorcycle safety class, and ask about licensing and insurance, I don't know the rules for Quebec, so I can't help you there.

vince


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd strongly urge you to ask your girlfriend what she likes, buy her the scooter and take her car. I have never been one for the men driving scooters. An Italian friend of mine says everyone drive these in Italy... my response, everyone also caries some form of purse or sachet too.

PS: I am very comfortable with my sexuality but purses and scooters is where the ines has been drawn


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'd strongly urge you to ask your girlfriend what she likes, buy her the scooter and take her car. I have never been one for the men driving scooters. An Italian friend of mine says everyone drive these in Italy... my response, everyone also caries some form of purse or sachet too.
> 
> PS: I am very comfortable with my sexuality but purses and scooters is where the ines has been drawn


So are you saying you need to compensate for something?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Course not, I have a big truck to compensate for my "inadequecies" 

But seriously, I just find it funny to see a dude sitting legs tightly together all prim in proper puttin' down the street on a scooter. Doesn't seem right.

I'm in touch with with feminine side; or inner-**** as I put it , but a scooter and a dude just don't seem right.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I hear yea.... obviously it's too late if you already ordered, but I think Vespa is the big maker in Europe. Not sure if the Vespa's here are made here or are imported.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Vespas are very popular scooters. The Vespa GTS goes for about $10K new out the door. They're all made in Italy. Piaggio (Vespa's parent company) also imports Piaggio (economy line) and Aprilia (mid/upper line). Vespas are considered the premium brand.

I bought a Honda 50cc scooter for my wife last year and I loved it. At 62kph top speed it's a bit slow on some of my preferred routes, so I'm looking for a larger scooter for myself this year. The automatic transmission and storage space makes a scooter better city commuters than motorcycles (in my opinion). 

As for worrying about looking effeminate here's few famous male Vespa riders (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vespa)
John Wayne - originally rode one on set between takes, later drove one on the streets
Mickey Rourke - owns a vintage green GT200 in Miami and a plum LX150 in NYC
Paul Newman
Henry Fonda
Charlton Heston - rode one while filming Ben Hur in Rome
Gary Cooper
Marlon Brando
Jean Paul Belmondo
James Gandolfini - has been seen riding a grey Vespa, and has also injured himself when he crashed his Vespa
Dennis Hopper - his pillion was Steve McQueen, and they crashed it into a car door in New York. Neither had a licence
Paul Weller - bought his first Vespa in 1976 and has owned many since
Tiger Woods - has two Vespas on his 155 foot yacht Privacy 


Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not sure those names do much for selling me one. 

Either they are Italian, or they had one for novelty uses where cars would be impossible (Tiger, Heston, Wayne), or they were drunk or high (Hopper / McQueen). Never heard of Weller and Newman likely took one to many pucks in Slapshot. 

Although I might be inclined to use one off-roading in the bush if I didn't mind if I wrapped it around a tree.

We had a litte Honda 50cc dirt bike which was scooter like when I was young and it was quite fun.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't mess about with a scooter. You want one of THESE. You need your motorcycle lisense, but it's a great deal for an awesome looking bike. And at 125cc, it's almost a scooter.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm not sure those names do much for selling me one.
> 
> Either they are Italian, or they had one for novelty uses where cars would be impossible (Tiger, Heston, Wayne), or they were drunk or high (Hopper / McQueen). Never heard of Weller and Newman likely took one to many pucks in Slapshot.
> 
> ...



Dude, I’m not interested in selling you a scooter, I’m just pointing out that ‘real’ men ride scooters. So do you think Mickey Rourke is Italian, or a girly man? 

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Juts having a little fun; I was pointing out that those weren't manly situations that they were being used.... although being drunk with Hopper and McQueen with scooters woulda been fun...

One of those Honda's would be pretty cool...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a Derbi Blvd 150 (Made in Spain, Engine made by Piaggio)
You might feel more comfortable on a Piaggio Fly 150,
But if you really want a 50cc scooter then have a look at the Piaggio Fly 50.

Btw...Went on a scooter rally on the weekend, Have a look at the ride video here.

Toronto Moto Scooter Club East End Ride Video:
http://www.tmsc.ca/db4/00321/tmsc.ca/_download/EastEndinApril.mov

Or you can view it here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXfLLN3aV8E

DAVE


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Updates?

Which scooter did you end up buying?

Dave


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> I presume you're talking to me... XF-50 C-Cubed Yamaha Scooter.. about 150 km on it right now.. cost me 3.13$ to fill it from 1/3 with 110 km on the dial.
> 
> Not bad..
> RtC


That's great!
Glad to see another ehMac person has taken the plunge and gotten a scooter,
I've had my scooter for just 3 weeks and I've already racked up 750 km.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## mimitka (Mar 24, 2008)

*scooters license*

Does anybody, know what are the licensing requirments for scooters in ontario? I live in toronto, and I have my full G license, I am planning to buy a scooter, and I'd like to know if I need to get a separate license for a scooter.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think so. Ontario's got pretty strict motorcycle licensing if I remember correctly.

Too bad in BC you only need a class 5 or 7 to ride a 50CC scoot.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

In Ontario there's almost no difference in licensing for scooters or motorcycles. You must be 16. The first step is getting an learners permit; that's a written test on basic driving & a motorcycle specific test (read your handbooks). Retesting, if you fail, is $10 and can be done immediately. 
The learners permit allows you to ride (any motorcycle/scooter) during daylight hours on roads posted 80 kph or less with NO blood-alcohol. No passengers. Its good for 60-90 days.

The next step is the M2 license. This requires a road, really a parking lot, test of your basic skills. The test is described in the motorcycle handbook. You should really take a motorcycle safety course; I believe there's a scooter specific one given by Humber College Scooter Courses | Humber Motorcycle Training Centre . I cannot recommend taking a safety course too highly. While you can take the safety course on a scooter, consider doing it on a motorcycle. The class provides the bike, so you can practice gear changing on a loaner. You'll find it's a bit more work to learn (on a motorcycle), but it's a nice skill to have. 
The M2 is removes all the restrictions except the NO blood-alcohol one.

There's also a limited speed motorcycle license for vehicles with top speeds of less than 70 kph. The sole difference being you take the test on a limited speed vehicle such as a 50cc scooter. . 
There's a very active Toronto scooter club (I can't believe I beat them to posting this- they must ALL be out riding!) 
Message Board - The Toronto Moto Scooter Club (Toronto, ON) - Meetup.com

Good luck & have fun!
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm thinking of getting a used C3 tomorrow. It only has 700 km on it. I may try the hack to derestrict it as found below. Apparently, you can squeeze another 5 mph out of it. I wonder if it affects fuel consumption.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Didn't the rules just change in Ontario to become completely lax for *electric* scooters?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Harvey said:


> There's a very active Toronto scooter club (I can't believe I beat them to posting this- they must ALL be out riding!)
> Message Board - The Toronto Moto Scooter Club (Toronto, ON) - Meetup.com
> 
> Good luck & have fun!
> ...


Lol...

It's the Internet, Toronto isn't the whole country, Though it might want to be.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Didn't the rules just change in Ontario to become completely lax for *electric* scooters?


I want them outlawed, They are way too dangerous for the automotive mind,
They slow down traffic and they make people think that all scooters are slow.

Put them in the bicycle lanes or outlaw them.

Dave


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Bike lanes sound about right to me.

Sorry electric scooter users.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmm think this might outrun a few 50cc scooters.












> Enertia Electric Motorcycle To Hit Stores In Early 2008
> by Justin Thomas, Virginia on 07. 7.07
> Cars & Transportation
> 
> ...


or this












> What is an E-Cruiser?
> 
> The E-Cruiser is a two-wheeled vehicle designed more as a scooter. One hundred-percent electric powered, the E-Cruiser is approved by the DOT, and can be used even on the roadway and cruises at speeds up to 30mph. The E-Cruiser electric scooter is recommended for use in urban centers, or as mode of transport in school campuses, to run errands to and from supermarkets or just simply cruise along and enjoy the scenic spots. It is your all around thoroughly efficient electric scooter.
> 
> ...


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

What McD?? No prices??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

$12k and $3k.

I would consider the $3k unit if the electric scooter insurance situation was truly "lax".

The current situation is ridiculous - with cars and motorcyles going to low fossil alternatives but you eliminate all savings with the extra insurance costs.

$50 a month for insurance!!!!!  

There has got to be a 50kph vehicle category for city/burbs that is low insurance and elegible for bus lanes etc.
I see BOTH Canadian electric vehicle companies are pulling up stakes.

It needs to be broken up this way.

Theft insurance for the individual vehicles.

Liability for the DRIVER regardless of which vehicle he or she is driving. That way someone could own several vehicles for a reasonable insurance premium for liability and choose how best to meet transport needs and cost and energy savings.

This would really get the alternative vehicle market rolling.

With gas prices rising people are just going to start to ignore the MOT rules and the insurance and get small electrics and bikes and run about.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow. Tomorrow, if I find out insurance is anything more than a couple of hundred bucks for the year, I may forget the scooter altogether.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You may be okay in NL - in Ontario it is seriously stupid.

40 years of driving mcycle, no tickets, no accidents, a single thumper dual sport - NO coverage beyond the legal requirements and it's $5-600 a year.

Three big dealers closed shop last year inlarge part because insurance rates are just killing riding.

I'm seriously debating it myself when I calculate the number of rides and the insurance costs.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, if I go with the scooter, it's going to be my main source of transportation, weather permitting. I'm not interested in the scooter just for the joy of it. If that's the case, I'd rather get myself a motorcycle. I've been to the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally several times so far (was there last summer) and I never saw any scooters there. I wonder how that would go over.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Good news. I just spoke with my insurance company and was told that it is only $50 for the year for anything under 50cc. Registration for it will cost $75 a year. Anything more and I may have reconsidered, but I think it will be a deal.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, a realist. I love it.

Anything that goes 30 mph, that you don't have to peddle, is a God-send IMHO.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

All registered and insured. I just filled up with $4.00. The station owner, whom I know well, is laughing with me. I'll hold off on the real thing (motorcycle) until we leave Goose Bay someday, where there are actually roads. For now, this C3 does fine. The Isuzu Rodeo is coming off of the road shortly and the scooter will replace it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

_It looks like a scooter, can travel up to 32 km/h on electricity, and it's legal on city bike paths
Andrew Meeson

Toronto Star_
Now that's cool and affordable at $1400 - decent range.



> Commuting on an electric bike
> ANDREW MEESON/TORONTO STAR
> 
> Christopher Christie gave up public transportation in favour of a scooter-style e-bike. It costs three cents a day to charge, and cuts his commute time.
> ...


3¢ !!!!!! I LIKE 3¢ :clap:

Commuting on an electric bike


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That's a nice option for some, but wouldn't cut it where posted speed limits are 40 or above, like here. I just was out this morning and put on 35 km. I had to come back and get my full-faced helmet since the snow was rather blinding. I must say it was a raw morning with the wet snow and all. Didn't quite accumulate on the roads enough to make it slippery.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

My co-worker just showed me his _awesome _electric bike!  
It has the _Cruiser _style, but is a bit more butch looking. 
He's moving to Gatineau and will be commuting to Ottawa a few dozen Kms each way. 
He got it shipped here from a store in Victoria. 
He drove it home from work last night (very dark out). Man, that thing lights *up*! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Lol...
> 
> It's the Internet, Toronto isn't the whole country, Though it might want to be.
> 
> Dave



Lol, You're right I wouldn't want to give Toronto a swelled head...
But seriously, I don't know of a more active Canadian internet presence than the T.O. group, do you Dave? 

Regards
Harvey


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I could certainly use one to get to places that supply me the wheels to do my "job".

Something to consider, for sure.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was just at Motoretta in the Beach(es) this morning shopping for a FF helmet,
I ended up buying a Zeus Modular for $129.95, They have a 50% off sale on.
Cashed in a $10. coupon and got the helmet for $119.95 tax included.

Motoretta by the way is the major sponsor for the Toronto Moto Scooter Club.
(They send me a $10. off coupon every year around my Birthday)
Also Toronto Moto Scooter Club members get an additional discount on merchandise.

Not wanting to spam the thread too much...
But Motoretta has been the nicest bunch of people I've ever dealt with.

They have three locations in the Toronto area.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dave aka resident expert......who has the best selection of full sized electric scooters?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Dave aka resident expert......who has the best selection of full sized electric scooters?


I really can't answer that.

The electric scooter as it is being sold to the consumer right now just isn't
fast enough to keep up with traffic on our city streets.

The consumer electric scooter may one day be fast enough, Just not right now.
These things to me are more dangerous than mopeds.

They do stock the electric scooter at Motoretta in the Beach,
But I wouldn't recommend buying one.

Dave


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I agree, Dave. Until the electric bikes can maintain at least 50 KPH, they're a possible hazard. Ultimately, an 80 KPH unit would better suit the GTA traffic.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is the Vectrix electric scooter for $11,000. usd,
But the thing weighs over 500 lbs and even though it has a top speed of 62 mph,
The 3.7 kwh (NiMH) energy storage will only give you a range between 35 to 55 miles.

Now as for an electric vehicle that doesn't look like a scooter,
This outfit caught my eye and seem to stand out in the crowd.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Kinda neat - and super low centre of gravity for stability but who makes it??

I'm looking for limited range 30 km max and speed is really not an issue - bank runs and something the kid can run to school and back without a bjillion in insurance.

The burbs offers lots of back routes. Needs some carrying box or such.
I guess a PC Choice green box on the back would complete the picture 

••

Now THAT is cool.









Weight down low is no issue actually helps for certain situations ( one reason sailplanes carry water ). Weighs no more than my KLR - maybe less when the 25 litres is in the tank and way way up high 

Price now.....ouch. Looks like it might have regenerative braking too










_Advanced Throttle
The multi-function throttle allows riders to accelerate and slow down with a simple twist of the throttle._

penny a mile.....getting there.

Something like that at $6k - might consider it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Any thoughts on the Honda Jazz??

Think it would be okay for a 200 lb 6' teenager for back and forth to school??










49cc so it comes in the cheap insurance category.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Any thoughts on the Honda Jazz??
> 
> Think it would be okay for a 200 lb 6' teenager for back and forth to school??
> 
> ...


Geezuz MacDoc (and not to be disrespectful) but if a young fella rode that to a highschool around here, he get the boots put to him after school. At the very least, he'd be tormented as a wimp, and his scooter would be vandalized.

Around here, and if I had a son (I have 2 daughters) I'd get him a trail bike. Still good on gas, and way more acceptable to his peers.

I realize that our regions may be totally different, but just sayin'. There are virtually 'zero' teens driving a scooter in this general area.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well first - he's 6' and 200 lb of muscle so getting hazed at school would be a risky business for the mouthy one and they all know he rides a motocross bike as well.



















Second
*Insurance for anything larger in Ontario would be $1600 and up.*

If you want to ride ANYTHING larger than 49cc even off road in Ontario you'll start at $600 and that's for mature rider. It sucks - we've lost three big dealers for bikes ( 40 years + in biz ) in the last two years mostly because it's too expensive to insure and ride.
Oh yeah - as you can see it even has to be licensed for off road. 

My son rides at Motopark where there is site insurance as part of the $300 - ride as much as you want - fee so he can have fun on the YZ safely and cost effective.

But bopping around to school and friends - what a pain - figured the 4 cycle Jazz was the best compromise.

He started on the smaller Honda 230f but out grew it in a few weeks,










We were going to use that on the road as it's truly dual sport BUT - insurance killed that idea. So it's for sale and the Jazz is the only alternative. Even the EVT 4000 electric has to be insured in Ontario......the whole thing sucks for people wanting to ride low energy consumption vehicles.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well that was fun for Dad and kid.
Snagged a 2002 Jazz with some minor cosmetic damage for a grand. :clap:

He was quite dubious coming off the Kawi and YZ power but about 5 seconds after getting on he lit up and loves it now.

Quite the commendation for Honda making a very usable gas sipper - 49cc!!!!

I even puttered around the block tho grabbing the "clutch" was quite a surprise - finding a brake there instead .

Unreal quiet - instant start - and torquey for a little engine. Pulls away very nicely then of course tops out instantly about 40k.

Anyone know how to get the storage compartment open 

Talk about totally retro.......


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

There are two companies in Vancouver selling electric scooters that are by law defined as limited speed motorcycles with a maximum 1.5kW motor (as opposed to 500W on a typical electric bicycle) capable of a top speed of up to 72km/h. They run for $3500 so they're definitely a lot more pricey than gasoline based 50cc motor scooters. E-Ride's scooters go up to 130km on a single charge with the optional Lithium Ion battery so it's definitely great around town.

Electric Motorcycles Site of e-ride.ca, Vancouver,British Columbia,Canada
ELECTRIC BIKES/BICYCLES/ SCOOTERS/ ACCESSORIES CANADA WHOLESALE/RETAIL

During college I had a 1999 Yamaha BW50... super fun to ride but got pretty dismal mileage because of the 2-stroke.. 20-25km/L.... What are you getting on your Jazz MacDoc?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I just got this .

It has been a couple years since I had a bike and needed one for the summer. The problem is...I am in Mexico until August. I guess I will have to drive it back to Ontario.:yikes: 

I thought about a scooter but this bike gets much better mileage than a car and can still put your hair on end.


Aprilia makes a nice scooter as well. Do not know the price though.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I just got this .

It has been a couple years since I had a bike and needed one for the summer. The problem is...I am in Mexico until August. I guess I will have to drive it back to Ontario.:yikes: 

I thought about a scooter but this bike gets much better mileage than a car and can still put your hair on end.


Aprilia makes a nice scooter as well. Do not know the price though.


And MacDoc,

You are a damn cool dad if you are buying your son all those bikes. Lucky boy that is for sure.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Don't know yet - just got it today - have to find out

a) how to fill it up

b) how to open the luggage compartment


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've bought and sold bikes and boats for years and usually get out without too much pain by being crafty and willing to wait for a good deal to come along on a reliable second hander.

It's the insurance cost that irks me and paying taxes on a used piece of gear.

I paid for my daughter to travel and for her private school and that turned out very well - straight As and friends all over the world .

He can't travel due to diabetes so spending a few thousand on fun stuff that lasts is worth while AND most important it builds his confidence...
Hows this for a 2 month sequence - first photo he's a bit subdued and second looking out at the track and wondering what he's got into.










Couple weeks in he's flying and outgrown his bike.










Scared to death for a few days rising a 60 HP 200 lb full race bike and finally king of the world...muddy version. What a difference in his confidence.










He had some confidence issues for a number of reasons including his diabetes.
Mastering this gave him a huge boost ( sometimes I think too much but that's a teen boy anyways.....like I wasn't  )

If you're gonna have kids give them the opportunity....and I've had fun too - been a while since I'd been riding and I"m enjoying my KLR, ( so is Kenz when I let him loose in the industrial park )

We just got word the YZ rebuild is complete so he's eager to go tomorrow.
This is when it's fun being a parent.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Try the ignition, there should be a position that unlocks the luggage compartment.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

me like this

Ariel Atom

YouTube - Top Gear: Atom


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Well MacDoc,

You gotta have lots of confidence to whip around on those two strokes. I always rode big thumpers...the 2 strokes were always too jumpy for me .


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've had - both my 650 kawi is for sure a thumper - had a nice ride last night - gorgeous weather.

Got the luggage open ( yes push the key in ) and bonus a spare helmet :clap:

What hoops to jump through to get him insurance - finally $700 and change a year with an approved riding course from Sheridan and it will drop next year and set him up for a full sized bike later.
When he goes to M2 they will refund a portion of the premium.

VERY knowledgeable mcycle insurance guy

GRCS-Cornerstone Insurance Brokers Ltd - broker - Cornerstone Insurance Brokers Ltd.
Offices: Mississauga Phone: 905 822 9665 ( old: 905 277 4158 )
Motorcycle specialist *- Jerry Kaspard x232 (email: [email protected])*

So next steps- M1, safety, sign up for safety course, get certificate that it's been paid for, get insurance, get ownership and licence........

Poor kid......poorer dad.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am debated on whether I want kids or not. If I do...I will be living in hicktown with a couple boys a big garage full of toys and a whole wack of debt  .


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I just got this .
> 
> It has been a couple years since I had a bike and needed one for the summer. The problem is...I am in Mexico until August. I guess I will have to drive it back to Ontario.:yikes:
> 
> ...


Saw and sat on the Shiver at the Motoretta Eurosport dealership,
They should be getting the Aprilia 850 Mana in soon, I'd love to have the Aprilia 850 Mana.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm getting a louder Prima pipe for my scooter on Saturday!!!
I can hardly wait, Now I won't have to rely on just my air horn to be noticed in
the cell phone toting SUV's blind spot, Hopefully they'll hear my louder muffler.

I know it says it's for a Buddy 125 scooter, But my sources have assured me it'll
work just fine on my Derbi Blvd 150 scooter.

This is what it sounds like, First UTube link

Second UTube link

Buddy with stock exhaust, Compare this to the second UTube video.

Hope I don't wake the neighbours in the morning.

Dave


----------

